# Bürostuhl kaufen in der Schweiz



## Screamind (14. Januar 2016)

*Bürostuhl kaufen in der Schweiz*

Hallo,

Wie bereits erwähnt, suche ich einen Büro/Gaming Stuhl, welchen ich in der Schweiz kaufen möchte, da die Lieferanten von DXRacer und Maxnomic nicht in die Schweiz liefern, kennt jemand einen guten Ersatz?
Bin auf diesen hier gestossen: https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...ng-chair-schwarzweiss-gaming-zubehoer-3450946
taugt der was?
Vorab, ja ich möchte so einen. Ja die sind teuer und dass ist auch okey so...

Screamind


----------



## cryon1c (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl kaufen in der Schweiz*

Die AKracing sind nicht sonderlich gut weggekommen was die Tests angeht. Sie sind OK, fallen durch wenn man sie mit Maxnomic etc vergleicht.

Und in der Schweiz kann man natürlich die Maxnomic und DXRacer kaufen, die gibts ja überall, nicht nur direkt bei denen.


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl kaufen in der Schweiz*

Officeworld... nen guter Stuhl is wichtiger als man denkt. Probesitzen is auch ne gute Wahl.


----------



## Screamind (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl kaufen in der Schweiz*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, werde mich bei Officeworld gleich mal umschauen..
hättest du gleich einen Link für die Maxnomic Stühle?


----------



## cryon1c (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl kaufen in der Schweiz*

Das sind die Maxnomic-Sessel:
Shipping Info
Die gibts aber net nur dort. 
DXRacer gibts auch massig auf Amazon.
Vertagear Sessel würde ich auch noch empfehlen, sind für mich die besten die man sich kaufen kann ohne die 500€ zu überschreiten.


----------



## Screamind (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl kaufen in der Schweiz*

Need for Seat liefert nicht in die Schweiz... dass ist das Hauptproblem.
Bin auf dxseat.com gestossen? Sind die vertrauenswürdig?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl kaufen in der Schweiz*

Oder du gehst von den ganzen ergonomisch und qualitativ fragwürdigen "Gaming" Stühlen weg hin zu einem vernünftigen ergonomisch sinnvollen Bürostuhl z.B. von Rhode & Grahl. Die sind dann in der entsprechenden Ausstattung auch noch um einiges bequemer, allerdings auch nicht unter 500,- € zu haben und auch die 1.000,- € kann man da schnell und problemlos investieren ohne am oberen Ende der Ausstattungsmerkmale angekommen zu sein.


----------



## Screamind (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl kaufen in der Schweiz*

Danke für die Empfehlung, nur reicht das Budget da nicht hin ^^ maximal 350.- habe ich eingeplant.. wegen dem qualitativ Fragwürdig, ein Freund von mir hat seit 2.5 Jahren einen DXRacer, schaut aus wie neu, auch der Metallrahmen sieht stabil aus. 
Ausserdem kanns bei mir nur besser werden, sitze momentan auf einem alten Esstisch Stuhl


----------



## TessaKavanagh (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl kaufen in der Schweiz*

Bei einem Esstischstuhl kann es dann tatsächlich nur besser werden  
2,5 Jahre ist aber auch keine Zeit für einen Stuhl, 10 Jahre sind üblich bei guten Büromöbeln und danach sollte auch nur mal die Polsterung erneuert werden müssen. Die Mechanik ist da ziemlich unzerstörbar. Von den Racern hatte übrigens ein Bekannter von mir (Eigentümer eines Fachhandels für Büromöbel hier in der Stadt) schon mehr als einen mit gebrochenem Drehkreuz als retoure.

Wirklich ergonomisch ist der Stuhl jedenfalls nicht, dafür fehlen nach dem was man ließt zu viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Zum Beispiel gibt es keine Höhenverstellung der Rückenlehne und auch keine Sitztiefenverstellung, grade diese beiden sind aber für Ermüdungsfreies Sitzen durchaus wichtig. Ob es eine Verstellung der Rückfederstärke der Rückenlehne gibt ist mir nicht bekannt. Fehlen diese drei Merkmale würdest du halt ergonomisch perfekt nur dann sitzen, wenn du genau die richtige Körpergröße mit dem richtigen Verhältnis der Bein- zur Oberkörperlänge und  das richtige Gewicht hast. Was schon ein ziemlicher Zufall wäre 

Allerdings muss man zugeben das du für dein Budget keinen Stuhl mit "Rückenorgasmusfaktor" bekommen wirst und da das ganze innerhalb deines Budgets liegt und sicherlich eine wesentliche Verbesserung darstellt kann man letztendlich nichts wirkliches dagegen sagen.


----------



## taks (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl kaufen in der Schweiz*

Oder schau dir mal die Stühle von Sitag an.
Falls du in der nähe wohnst; die haben auch teils Werkverkauf von günstigen Artikeln wenn sie kleine Schäden aufweisen.


----------



## Screamind (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl kaufen in der Schweiz*

@TessaKavanagh Da frage ich mich wie man das Drehkreuz zum brechen bringt xD durch normales sitzen denke ich nicht, ausser es herrscht stark erhöhtes Übergewicht..

@taks Leider kein Laden in der Nähe :/ 

Ich werde es bei einer Lieferadresse probieren, da Need for Seat ja nicht in die Schweiz liefert.


----------



## cryon1c (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl kaufen in der Schweiz*

Die sollten in die Schweiz liefern, es gibt keinen Grund warum sie es nicht tun. Ich würde da erstmal anrufen und nachfragen was da kaputt sei


----------



## Screamind (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl kaufen in der Schweiz*

Nein, machen sie nicht, ich habe eine Bestellung gemacht, darauf kam eine E-Mail, dass sie nicht in die Schweiz liefern. Anscheinend gibts da Probleme mit der Rücknahme bei nicht gefallen. (Hab die E-Mail bereits gelöscht)


----------



## cryon1c (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl kaufen in der Schweiz*

Mh das ist natürlich doof.
DXRacer gibts bei Amazon.
Maxnomic nicht.
Vertagear-Sessel - müsste ich nachsehen.
Soweit ich weiß, liefert Amazon in die Schweiz ohne rumzumeckern, der Versand könnte aber deftig ausfallen, die Stühle sind nicht leicht.

Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fÃ¼r: DXracer - Marke: 3 markiert / SchreibtischstÃ¼hle / StÃ¼hle & Sofas: KÃ¼che & Haushalt

Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fÃ¼r: Vertagear - SchreibtischstÃ¼hle / StÃ¼hle & Sofas: KÃ¼che & Haushalt

P.S. ich kenne auch genug Leute die ihre Stühle bei NeedForSeat in DE direkt abholen - da kamen auch welche aus Polen, Österreich und Frankreich rüber, weil sie das Teil unbedingt unterm Hintern haben wollten und gleich mitnehmen wenns passt - auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Screamind (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl kaufen in der Schweiz*

Hab soeben eine Lieferadresse gefunden, bei welcher ich die Rechnungsadresse und Lieferadresse in DE angeben kann, da ich sowieso nur 15min von der Grenze weg wohne, kann ich es dahin liefern lassen ^^ 
Also, Maxnomic Dominator incoming


----------



## T-Nerd (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bürostuhl kaufen in der Schweiz*



Screamind schrieb:


> Hab soeben eine Lieferadresse gefunden, bei welcher ich die Rechnungsadresse und Lieferadresse in DE angeben kann, da ich sowieso nur 15min von der Grenze weg wohne, kann ich es dahin liefern lassen ^^
> Also, Maxnomic Dominator incoming



Könntest du die Seite nennen? Wäre super froh denn ich möchte auch so einen in die Schweiz holen. Hat eigentlich alles geklappt?

Danke


----------

